# Late spring steel



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

heres a late spring hen i just finished up for a customer


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you have a website or what is your business name? That if far better than any steel I've had done.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Agreed.. You have it!! Do you have any other pics too? I want a coho or steelhead done like it just came off a scumline.. that turquoise color is beautiful.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Turkey Antlers (Nov 19, 2014)

Lucky customer......that's beautiful, you definitely do nice work!
























l


----------

